# Duck Blind Build



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been looking at blind plans for awhile and didn't see any that really appealed to me. So we drew up a design of our own that fitted our needs better. Anyways here it is, keep in mind this is our first attempt at a blind and this was built by my brother and I (I'm 15, he's 17). Plan to paint it tomorrow and wrap in hog wire and brush. We might end up putting a roof on it as well. Well here it is, it's 8'x40" and made out of pressure treated weather guard wood.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Another


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good I guess you used pallets for the floor? They may rot out very quickly.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes sir we did, we plan on replacing the slats with treated 2x4s soon. We just used those as a base and they can serve as a stringer system for future floor boards.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool deal. Stay busy hunting/fishing and stay out of trouble! Life's much more rewarding that way!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes sir! That's my plan!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

looks good. I have used the plastic pallets before and they work great.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a heads up...I see you have 2 screws in each end of the 2X4s for the seat...imo, add a piece of 2X4/1x4 etc "under" the 2x4 on the upright so it sits on that too...secure the piece to your upright,...This will hold a lot of weight, compared to the screws, which WILL split the wood under weight, and especially wet wood(rain etc)...It is called a cleat for practical purposes..This can be a short piece of scrap, but will add a lot of strength..

Edit...Piece of advice...I would NOT have those large gaps in the floor...You WILL drop "stuff" that will be gone...I know from having a floating blind that we could pull our boat in...when someone had to go potty/ to the ramp/ chase a bird, etc, we would stand in the blind and wait for the boat and hunt...Well, that little gap can swallow an 870 pretty quick if you are not paying real close attention...Found it the next week at low tide, but...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Let me make sure I understood this. So, I take the bench and cross braces off. Then I put a block of 2x4 on each upright. Then I attach the cross braces to that block? Also, I'm gonna go to Home Depot today and probably pick up some wood to fill in the floor. Thanks!


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Better than nothing, it should work. Just remember when you brush it, if you can see the ducks they can see you. Brush the top, not just the front and the back. You dont wanna spend to much time and money on blinds that will be in the bay..... they wont last long due to the salt, wind, tides, and weekend warriors that beat you there and tear it up.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Let me make sure I understood this. So, I take the bench and cross braces off. Then I put a block of 2x4 on each upright. Then I attach the cross braces to that block? Also, I'm gonna go to Home Depot today and probably pick up some wood to fill in the floor. Thanks!


If addressing my post, no...Just take a piece about 10", a foot, etc and "butt it" up "under" the crosspiece you have holding the seat, then secure(screw?) it to the upright corner piece...It ADDS support, is all...That 2x4 can split along the grain...I suck at trying to draw/post any blueprint, but...

Think about this...If you ONLY put 1 screw in the crosspiece, 1/2 inch from the top of the board(3" from bottom) you only have 1/2 inch of "bearing" wood...This would split off in an instant with pressure..I hope someone that can draw will show you..I'll try...Having said all this, you are also transferring all the weight to the vertical corner support, that only has 2 screws at the bottom, BUT it has the whole length of 2x4 to rest on the screws...How long are your screws??...It is no big deal, but I'm guessing thru time you will make many mods, as I have...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

The screws are 3" wood screws, I'm still trying to draw up in my head what you're talking about!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright now I understand what you're talking about! Thanks!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, what you have is fine, but the added pieces are no cost(any board) and add so much support..Look up the definition of "cleat"...Here is basically what I mean, and the door space is already got a space/block that will further reduce strength..You could even add a few screws to those crosspieces that would help...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright I will do that today!! Thanks!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

How's she look all brushed up??


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks great...Is this going to be in water or on solid ground?


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

In the mud! Haha the 4 boards over there I cut as spikes we are going to drive into the mud and secure the blind to. It will probably be a few inches from the water


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Mini-x Fan said:


> In the mud! Haha the 4 boards over there I cut as spikes we are going to drive into the mud and secure the blind to. It will probably be a few inches from the water


Once you set your blind where you want it take one 8' 2x4 cut it in half (at a 45 mind you) and drive each into the mud 24"-30" or deeper and screw/nail it to your blind. This will keep your blind from floating away in high water. Speaking from experience. :wink:

Looks great!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!! And that's essentially our plan and we will screw those to the base and drive them in about 3 feet or so to get the base nice and solid.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

You might be a ******* if you build a duck blind in your neighborhood ahahha


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks great! Hope you shoot lots of ducks.


----------

